# Plowing/Blowing our Parking Lot



## Reid (Oct 6, 2015)

We run a business and have about a 25k-30k sq ft parking lot. Nothing fancy, curbs on the perimeter and no medians or light stands to worry about. On top of that, we have about 250ft of 5.5' wide sidewalk. Annual snowfall here is 80-100 inches.

We're considering the option of buying a machine to handle to handle blowing or plowing, sweeping and mowing the lawn. One reason is to hopefully save a bit in the long run, the second reason is that we can clear the lot on a more convenient schedule, and touch up when needed, lastly we would possibly be able to plow the snow our of the way rather than have a massive snow pile forming by the end of winter.

First we considered a UTV with a 72" Bercomac blower. In the case there's two engines to maintain and mowing wouldn't be overly convenient.

Then we looked at the Polaris Brutus. It has a hard cabin with heat and a PTO with options for a 62" Blower, Sweeper and Mower. By the time all is said and done we are looking at almost 50k with the blower, sweeper, mower and salt spreader.

We also looked at a JD compact tractor, but had mixed feelings when the rep started to try to sell us on an X300 mower to handle the parking lot.

I would hope for a solution that would let us get the lot done in not more than an hour and a half. It would be preferred to blow the snow since last year a large portion of our truck parking was taken up by a snow pile.

Any input you would offer would be appreciated.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

How much grass needs to be mowed? For 50k you could buy a really nice used plow truck with a v plow, a couple snow blowers for the side walks and also a brand new zero turn for the grass


----------



## Reid (Oct 6, 2015)

skorum03;2034872 said:


> How much grass needs to be mowed? For 50k you could buy a really nice used plow truck with a v plow, a couple snow blowers for the side walks and also a brand new zero turn for the grass


One acre max. I should note the 50k price was in Canadian dollars and including tax. Converted to USD that would be about 34k + tax.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

KnightRider89;2034877 said:


> One acre max. I should note the 50k price was in Canadian dollars and including tax. Converted to USD that would be about 34k + tax.


I think it would be a little more than that, either way, you could still buy a nice used plow truck with v plow for 20k brand new zero turn 8-10k and some snow blowers less than 2.5k

Thats 32.5k if you want to do that yourself, Plus pay a guy or couple of guys to do all of the work. It would take a while to spend that much on lawn and snow, in my opinion, plus deal with the hassle of equipment breakdown and repair.


----------



## Reid (Oct 6, 2015)

skorum03;2034880 said:


> I think it would be a little more than that, either way, you could still buy a nice used plow truck with v plow for 20k brand new zero turn 8-10k and some snow blowers less than 2.5k
> 
> Thats 32.5k if you want to do that yourself, Plus pay a guy or couple of guys to do all of the work. It would take a while to spend that much on lawn and snow, in my opinion, plus deal with the hassle of equipment breakdown and repair.


Interesting idea. We do have an old 3/4 ton Suburban which isn't being used much. Could throw a blade on that. My only concern is the snow piles that were forming. We don't have a box blade to pile the snow.

Any idea how long it would take to clear 30k sq ft with a 8'2" Power-VXT Poly Blade?

Thanks!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

John Deere "E" series or "1" series with a cab, heat and blower. You wouldn't give up any real estate due to snow piles accumulating over the Winter. Slower but more efficient. Also use the same machine to mow in the Summer.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

KnightRider89;2034887 said:


> Interesting idea. We do have an old 3/4 ton Suburban which isn't being used much. Could throw a blade on that. My only concern is the snow piles that were forming. We don't have a box blade to pile the snow.
> 
> Any idea how long it would take to clear 30k sq ft with a 8'2" Power-VXT Poly Blade?
> 
> Thanks!


Google map of the address? that could give us an idea


----------



## Reid (Oct 6, 2015)

skorum03;2034961 said:


> Google map of the address? that could give us an idea


Please see attached. For size reference the building is 150 ft long x 93 ft wide.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

You could plow that and do the walks in an hour with one guy, an 8ft straight blade and a single stage snow blower. I think a tractor with a blower on that parking lot would be more hassle than its worth. TRuck with plow would be much quicker. Looks like plenty of places to put snow too.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Where in Canada are you? What kind of prices are you getting from companies to take care of it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

skorum03;2034970 said:


> You could plow that and do the walks in an hour with one guy, an 8ft straight blade and a single stage snow blower. I think a tractor with a blower on that parking lot would be more hassle than its worth. TRuck with plow would be much quicker. Looks like plenty of places to put snow too.


A professional could.

What happens when the truck or plow breaks? How convenient is that?


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2034994 said:


> A professional could.
> 
> What happens when the truck or plow breaks? How convenient is that?


I brought this point up in an earlier post.

If it were me, I would be hiring someone


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

skorum03;2035122 said:


> I brought this point up in an earlier post.
> 
> If it were me, I would be hiring someone


Sorry, missed it.

His ROI is going to be forever.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2035176 said:


> Sorry, missed it.
> 
> His ROI is going to be forever.


haha yeah it is


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Ried- in a similar cercumstance as you are in, and decided to go it ourselves. Is it always perfect and easy. No. Do we run into problems- yes. Has it been worth it to us so far - yes. PM me and I can give you more detail. 

Thx


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

40 hp compact tractor with loader and blower, put the plow on suburban to help and do tidy up with tractor


----------

